# Touch up spray paint for a alumacraft boat.



## Alumacraft (Jul 11, 2010)

Your not going to have corrosion problems just because the paint wore off. (Its Aluminum)


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2010)

If you want it to last it has to be marine paint, or type of auto paint for it to hold up if its on the outside of the boat. You could try rustoleum as it will stop rust, althought aluminum usually doesnt rust but I am not sure how it will hold up in the water.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 12, 2010)

boater1234 said:


> I know aluminum does not rust all the way through but it does get surface rust on it as i have seen plenty of aluminum boats with surface rust on them.



Don't think I'd call it "rust." The only time aluminum really 'rusts' is when exposed to liquid Mercury. Otherwise, it is just minor oxidation, and it is _better_ at protecting the boat than paint is. 

Aluminum is actually a highly reactive metal, with very poor qualities. In fact, most of the properties of aluminum make it virtually unsuitable for marine use. But, what makes it usable is the fact that it begins to oxidize within seconds of being exposed to air. It is this thin layer of aluminum oxide that makes aluminum the wonder metal. The oxide melts at around 3 times the heat that the aluminum does, which is why we have to TIG weld it on AC, and not DC (the AC current breaks the oxide layer up).


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 13, 2010)

You should complain to the seller about the scratches. I had similar scratches on my Tracker when I bought it. I complained about it and they gave me a $100 Basspro gift card, no questions asked.


----------



## Froggy (Jul 13, 2010)

nothing will match, easyer leaving it a lone, or painting the whole thing.


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Jul 13, 2010)

OOPS, it was not PPG, my bad.

Post removed with paint code. See Page 2


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Jul 13, 2010)

https://carpaintonline.com/

Sells PPG paint in tough up cans


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't think that their standard flat OD green jon boat paint is PPG paint like you listed, but I could be wrong.


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Jul 13, 2010)

OD Green Paint direct from Alumacraft (NON PGP) my bad

ARKANSAS
1329 N. 10th St.
P.O. Box 189
Arkadelphia, AR 71923
870-246-5555

Part Number: 2-30-008-3030 Price: $59.00 Per Gallon
Part Number: 2-30-007-3001 Price: $15.00 Per Can

The Dealer should give you a spray can to fix any scratches.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 13, 2010)

> ...The Dealer should give you a spray can to fix any scratches.




Absolutely. Tracker hooked me up with a can when I owned my Tracker PT175. The "Electric Blue" color as it was called would have been a real pain to find anywhere else.


----------

